# Question about TCA and drug interactions... homeskooled??



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

OK YES  , I begin Anafranil, for real. :lol:

But I need to know. Just in case....

1. Does neuroleptics goes along with tca (just in case!!!)
2. Does all benzos goes along too?
3.Does anti-convulsants goes along too?

I am happy to start (again) with anafranil, but it's just drug+drug interaction that I don't know well, and I would like to be able to ADD something one day IF I NEED IT.

Thanks!

Allure30


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi,

It's been 4 days on Anafranil at 10 mg....

I feel so far, like very tired, very very tired in the day. I feel weak, and unable to concentrate. I didn't cry much, like a bit. I have trouble to think. And I sweat a lot. It's curious, I wake up in the night, totally awake at 4 AM, but in the PM, I could sleep.

We'll see. I will take a ECG this week.

Karine


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

what's tca?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

tricyclic antideps


----------

